# Think I am ready for TT...?



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

These are my latest labs... I am tired of waking up not knowing whether I will be feeling hypo/hyper that day. It is exhausting. The anxiety, rush of panic is the worst.


TSI (THYROID STIMULATING IMMUNOGLOBULIN) on 08/10/2015


TSI - 214 Range: <140 - % baseline Flag: H


TSH on 08/10/2015

Details


TSH - 3.64 Range: - mIU/L


T4, FREE on 08/10/2015

Details


T4, FREE - 1.0 Range: 0.8-1.8 - ng/dL


T3, FREE on 08/10/2015

Details


T3, FREE - 3.0 Range: 2.3-4.2 - pg/mL


THYROID PEROXIDASE ANTIBODIES on 08/10/2015

Details


THYROID PEROXIDASE - >900 Range: <9 - IU/mL Flag: H


VITAMIN D, 25-HYDROXY, LC/MS/MS on 08/10/2015

Details


VITAMIN D, 25-OH, TOTAL - 37 Range: 30-100 - ng/mL


IRON AND TOTAL IRON BINDING CAPACITY on 08/10/2015

Details


IRON, TOTAL - 53 Range: 40-190 - mcg/dL


IRON BINDING CAPACITY - 395 Range: 250-450 - mcg/dL


% SATURATION - 13 Range: 11-50 - % (calc)


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, you and I both broke the TPO test, so um grats? 

I'm torn as I am very biased on surgery at this point in time. If I had known during my first neck surgery at the time (which wasn't even for my thyroid) I would have said 'take it all'. So my personal opinion is "rip it our and we'll sort things once that's over." But that's me personally and I can't speak for you personally.

I would ask to see an ENT at this point if things have not gotten better. I'm sorry that I have not kept up with your story - were you at all controlled with thyroid hormone and do you still have massive symptoms and swings despite this?


----------



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Super high antibodies... partayyyyyy!!! In August 2014, my Thyroglubulin was 146.2 with a lab range of 2.8-40.9 (that 146.2 is not a typo).

After each of my children I had a brief hyper period (post partum thyroiditis) that would calm down. This time the heart palps and anxiety can rear their head on any given day. My thyroid antibodies for hashis have always been top of the charts (for 10 years) tho I was somewhat controlled. I had never been tested for Graves (TSI) until after the birth of my 3rd child (she was born May 2014, I was tested in July).

I saw 3 ENT's. They all thought I should take it out. I had eyelid surgery for thyroid eye disease in November 2014.

Hmmm... WHAT TO DO?!?!?!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ooof. Take it out!

You might have some not so great weeks or months immediately following surgery, but once things have evened out, it's amazing how much better life is without a dysfunctional thyroid!


----------



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Consult next Wednesday, the 14th... I could cry. I cannot continue living like this!


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

a2bc2 said:


> Consult next Wednesday, the 14th... I could cry. I cannot continue living like this!


Hey that's the same day I go for a surgery consult! Hopefully we'll both get somewhere in all this.

I've had the opposite problem as you - not getting an ENT to say "yeah surgery is a good idea." The original surgery on mine was a parathyroid tumor and the whole Hashi's/cancer thing was a great big surprise. The specialist wanted me to keep part of my thyroid because 'she's so young' which in the long run didn't help me at all. It has served to freak out my other non-surgery specialized doctors who want it out but under VA care that seemed impossible. Fortunately I am now under private care and things have been moving along.

I still want to punch that doctor who thought that me keeping a malfunctioning, cancer prone, painful gland in my body was an exceptionally good idea though.

Honestly, find a good surgeon and have it taken out. Surgery always sucks but in the long run you have a far greater chance of being happy and healthy without out compared to what's going on now.


----------



## Ihmsa40 (Jul 21, 2015)

I can sooooooo sympatize with you!!! Especially the I can't keep living like this part. After trying and trying with different doctors I finally met with an ENT a few days ago who did not even question my symptoms. I had a cat scan and bloodwork - just waiting to see what he decides I need to do. I am really, really (really) hoping he says it needs to come out. I am miserable!


----------



## Seeking (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a naive / uneducated question about really high TPO: is there no way to get that number down without removing the thyroid?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Surgery is the quickest and most effective way to make the antibodies get to a level in which they have little impact on quality of life.

That said, if your thyroid disease has not progressed significantly and you have antibodies but not at high, high level, many people have luck with TSH suppression. Others, who have dietary sensitivities, swear by restrictive diets, like gluten or dairy free.


----------



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Ihmsa40- good luck to you!!

Seeking- I tried selenium, LDN (had little effect on Graves antibodies, and my hashi's were still at my lab limit >900), diet changes, eliminating gluten, etc...

Joplin & everyone who had it out- did you have anxiety before TT? Did TT help? I really am looking to eliminate the rushes of anxiety I get and the roller coaster of hyper/hypo feelings from hour to hour.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

YES and YES!

It took a while for things to "settle down" -- I didn't sleep in the hospital the night after my TT. I was WIRED. And the following day I couldn't sleep either. But the evening following my TT at about 7:00pm, I crashed hard.

After that, it was a matter of getting my meds dialed in and during that time, when things were not perfect, I did have minor bouts of anxiety, but nothing like pre-TT. Now that my meds are dialed in, I feel so much more stable and even tempered.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

a2bc2, I had a tremendous amount of anxiety, almost a constant sensation of an unsettled feeling. I had rages, crying jags, completely inappropriate emotional responses, some paranoia....the list goes on. I was seeing a counselor and I thought I was bipolar.The counselor did not but I had not been diagnosed with Graves yet.

I have had the most enjoyable sensation of calmness since the remaining portion of my thyroid left. It is wonderful. I had no idea half a gland could make me so emotionally unsettled. The last year or so before it left, I nearly lost my job and my marriage. On Thursday, we celebrate 38 years and I am still in my job after 21 years. I feel wonderful.


----------



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Things that never gave me anxiety in the past, now do. (Driving alone, conferences with my children's teacher to discuss their progress-VPK & K!, going to the grocery and standing in line some days is even a struggle!!). I hate it. I could not work right now. No telling when that "rush" will come. I never had this in the past when I was just hashi's, but since having my 3rd child and testing positive for the Graves antibodies, it has been hell. :*(

Thank you for your help!


----------



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Here are my latest labs from Friday:
Vitamin D 55
Thyroglobulin 57.4
Ferritin 20
FT3 3.1
FT4 1.4
TSH 1.99
Total iron. 50
Iron binding capacity 361
% sat 14
TPO >900
TSI not back yet


----------



## a2bc2 (Jul 22, 2014)

tt Scheduled for 12/18


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Let us know if you have any questions. I think you will be pleased with your decision.


----------

